# [RISOLTO]ninja -v -j8 -l0 failed

## Maxxx

Sono sempre io...

questa volta l'errore che riscontro è durante l'aggiornamento di kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.21.5

Non posso postare direttamente il log perchè essendo in fase di aggiornamento non mi fa aprire più nessun browser però ho fatto delle foto all'errore.

Il messaggio è questo:

 *Quote:*   

> ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
> 
> ERROR: kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.21.5:: gentoo failed (compile phase):
> 
>    ninja -v -j8 -l0 failed

 

Ho provato anche con MAKEOPTS="-j1" ma si blocca lo stesso.

Non so se avete bisogno del log completo, in caso come potrei farlo?

Grazie di nuovoLast edited by Maxxx on Mon Jun 07, 2021 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dovresti postare il build.log completo, puoi farlo con wgetpaste così devi giusto trascrivere il link generato.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok grazie...

appena rientro a casa a fine mattinata proverò con wgetpaste... non l'ho fatto subito perchè l'ultima volta che ho provato con esso non so perchè ma non mi funzionava.

Ti farò sapere

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> appena rientro a casa a fine mattinata proverò con wgetpaste... non l'ho fatto subito perchè l'ultima volta che ho provato con esso non so perchè ma non mi funzionava.

 

Probabilmente perché superavi la quota possibile, se non funziona prova con il sito https://transfer.sh/ che anche con questo puoi usare curl per fare l'upload del file.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok... appena posso posterò il log completo

----------

## Maxxx

Ecco il log:

http://dpaste.com/2QUMK24FP

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'è una ragione particolare che sei ancora fermo a gcc-8.3? Puoi postare il tuo emerge --info?

----------

## Maxxx

http://dpaste.com/A3TJQANQJ

----------

## Maxxx

Posso attivare il 10.3.0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a passare a gcc 10.3.0 seguento la guida veloce e poi prova a ricompilare il pacchetto.

----------

## Maxxx

Adesso l ha emerso senza errori... ora ho altri 80 moduli circa, prima di finire l aggiornamento.

E come al solito grazie grazie e grazie

----------

